# Lego's Comprehensive Grow List - Full list in Post #1



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Well I got tired of having multiple ongoing threads to keep track of, so here I am going to combine my Cryptocoryne journal, my Carnivorous Plants journal and my Cactus/Orchid journal into one big honkin' journal. This way I can keep track of all my exotic plants, the blooms I get, and make notes on species that I find interesting. Here are the links to the old journals, but please don't reply to them. Keep any new replies within in this thread.
Crypts: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals-photo-album/91790-legos-20g-emersed-cryptocoryne-setups.html
Carnivorous Plants: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/vivarium-terrarium/89699-legos-carnivorous-plant-addiction.html
Cacti/Orchids: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/vivarium-terrarium/88298-legos-cacti-succulent-collection-orchids-e.html#post855127

So without further ado, here are my way-to-big grow lists

*Araceae*
_Anubias_
-Anubias afzelli
-Anubias barteri var. barteri "Broad Leaf"
-Anubias barteri var. barteri "Wrinkled Leaf"
-Anubias barteri var. nana
-Anubias barteri var. nana albo variegata cv. "Marbled"
-Anubias barteri var. nana "Eyes"
-Anubias barteri var. nana "Golden"
-Anubias barteri var. nana "Narrow Leaf"
-Anubias barteri var. nana "Petite"
-Anubias barteri var. nana "Striped"
-Anubias coffeefolia
-Anubias frazeri
-Anubias "Gabon"
-Anubias "Gasser"
-Anubias hastafolia
-Anubias minima
-Anubias "Short n' Sharp"

_Cryptocoryne_
-Cryptocoryne alba
-Cryptocoryne albida
-Cryptocoryne bangkaensis "Bangka Giant"
-Cryptocoryne bangkaensis "Bast 852"
-Cryptocoryne cordata "Blassii"
-Cryptocoryne cordata "Rosanervig"
-Cryptocoryne crispatula var. balansae "Red"
-Cryptocoryne ferruginea
-Cryptocoryne hudoroi
-Cryptocoryne ideii
-Cryptocoryne lingua
-Cryptocoryne minima "Gasseri"
-Cryptocoryne minima "Sumatra Besitang"
-Cryptocoryne nurii "Pahang"
-Cryptocoryne xpurpurea nothovar. purpurea
-Cryptocoryne xtimahensis
-Cryptocoryne walkeri "Legroi"
-Cryptocoryne zukali
-Cryptocoryne "Indonesia"
-Cryptocoryne "JP0501"

_Lagnenandra_
-Lagnenandra bogneri
-Lagenandra meeboldii 'Pink'
-Lagenandra thwaitesii
-Lagenandra sp. ?

_Other Terrestrials_
-Acorus gramineus "Minimus Aureus"
-Aglaonema "Emerald Beauty"
-Alocasia "Silver Dawn"
-Amorphophallus albus
-Amorphophallus atroviridis "Midnight"
-Amorphophallus bulbifer
-Amorphophallus konjac
-Amorphophallus mossambicensis
-Amorphophallus symonianus
-Amorphophallus yunnanensis
-Anchomanes difformis var. welwitschii
-Arisaema consanguineum
-Arisaema costatum
-Arum italicum
-Caladium "Miss Muffet"
-Cyrtosperma johnstonii
-Epipremnum aureum "Marble Queen"
-Helicodiceros muscivorus
-Philodendron hederaceum "Green"
-Philodendron hederaceum "Micans"
-Philodendron "Black Cardinal"
-Philodendron "Prince of Orange"
-Spathiphyllum phryniifolium
-Spathiphyllum wallisii
-Spathiphyllum "Domino"
-Spathiphyllum "Golden Glow"
-Spathiphyllum "Petite"
-Spathiphyllum "Viscount"
-Synandrospadix vermitoxicus
-Taccarum weddellianum
-Typhonium gigantium
-Typhonium trilobatum
-Typhonium venosum
-Typhonium violaefolium
-Zamioculcas zamiifolia
-Zantedeschia "Twilight"

*Bromeliads*
-Cryptanthus bivittatus "Pink Starlite"
-Cryptanthus bivittatus "Ruby"
-Cryptanthus zonatus
-Cryptanthus "Betty Garrison"
-Cryptanthus "Black Mystic"
-Cryptanthus "Hawaiian Sugar"
-Cryptanthus "Green n' Red"
-Cryptanthus "Red Satin"
-Cryptanthus "Ron's Angel"
-Cryptanthus "SE27 Formati"
-Cryptbergia x hyb.
-Neoregelia lilliputiana hyb.
-Neoregelia "Angel Dust"
-Neoregelia "Hot Pink"
-Neoregelia "Midget"
-Neoregelia "Rein's Pride"

*Cacti/Succulents*
-Aloe vera
-Aloe haworthoides x ?
-Cremnosedum "Crocodile"
-Echinopsis chamaecereus
-Echinopsis subdenudata
-Euphorbia lactea "Rainbow Crest"
-Faucaria tigrina
-Graptosedum "California Sunset"
-Graptoveria "Bella"
-Gymnocalycium pflanzii
-Gymnocalycium saglionis
-Haworthia fasciata
-Lepismium monacanthum
-Mammillaria elegans
-Mammillaria elongata ssp. elongata
-Mammillaria microhelia
-Mammillaria rhodantha ssp. aureiceps
-Mammillaria rhodantha ssp. pringlei
-Mammillaria rhodantha ssp. rhodantha
-Mammillaria spinossisima ssp. spinossisima
-Mammillaria vetula ssp. gracilis
-Notocactus magnifica
-Notocactus uebelmannianus
-Parodia herzogii
-Plieospilos nelii
-Rhipsalis pilocarpa
-Schlumbergera bridgesii
-Sempervivum hyb. (asst.) x5

*Carnivorous Plants*
-Drosera capensis "Red"
-Drosera dielsiana
-Drosera natalansis
-Drosera nidiformis
-Nepenthes ampullaria "Harlequin"
-Nepenthes bicalcarata
-Nepenthes distillatoria
-Nepenthes sanguinea
-Nepenthes ventricosa
-Sarracenia psittacinia
-Sarracenia NOID x3

*Echinodorus*
-Echinodorus "AFlame"
-Echinodorus "Deep Purple"
-Echinodorus "Kleiner Prinz"

*Emersed Grow-Out Experiments*
-Acmella repens
-Gratiola aurea
-Gratiola brevifolia
-Hygrophila "Araguaia"
-Hyptis lorentziana
-Ludwigia cf. maritima
-Ludwigia peruviana
-Polygonum hydropiperoides
-Polygonum praetermissum "Ruby"
-Polygonum "Kawaegoneum"
-Polygonum "Sao Paulo"

*Ferns*
-Cyrtomium falcatum
-Davallia fejeensis
-Microsorum diversifolium
-Nephrolepis exaltana "Fluffy Ruffle"
-Polypodium punctatum "Grandiceps"
-Pyrrosia nummularifolia
-NOID fern

*Orchids*
-Anoectochilus formosanus
-Cymbidium Golden Elf "Sundust"
-Cymbidium NOID x2
-Colmanara Wildcat "Bobcat"
-Colmanara Wildcat "Green Valley"
-Dendrobium bigibbum x2
-Masdevallia Fractured Angel
-Maxillaria tenuifolia x sanguinea
-Neofinetia falcata "Ohnami seikai"
-Neolehmannia porpax
-Odontobrassia Fangtastic "Bob Henley"
-Oncidium complex NOID
-Oncidium ornithorhyncum
-Oncidium Twinkle "Red Fantasy"
-Phalaenopsis hyb. x2
-Phalaenopsis "Peloric" form hyb.
-Tolumnia sylvestris
-Trichosalpinx chamaelepanthes

*Others*
-Codonanthe carnosa
-Columnea crassifolia
-Dracaena deremensis "Lemon Lime"
-Dracaena marginata
-Dracaena sanderiana
-Hymenocallis traubii
-Juncus effusus spiralis
-Medinilla sessilifolia
-Ophiopogon planiscapus "Nigrescens"
-Peperomia rotundifolia
-Pilea "Moon Valley"

Lots of pictures to come soon!


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Here's a few of my nicer Cactus flowers I've had so far

_Echinopsis subdenudata_









_Notocactus magnifica_









_Pleiospilos nelii_









_Mammillaria elegans_









_Lithops sp. _









_Echinopsis chamaecereus_









_Parodia herzogii_


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

Nice! I watch all of your journal threads so, this will definitely be a lot easier to keep up with.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

A few orchids I've had bloom for me

_Colmanara_ Wildcat "Green Valley"









_Odontobrassia_ Fangtastic "Bob Henley"









_Paphiopedilum_ "Hsinying Web" x Macabre "Black Eagle"









_Dendrobium phalaenopsis_


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Cryptocoryne spathes

_C. minima "Bukit Merah"_









_C. pontederiifolia_









_C. wendtii x "Hybrid"_









_C. usteriana x walkeri_


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

And a few other random blooms I think are nice

_Zephyranthes grandiflora_









_Houttuynia cordata "Chameleon"_









_Caladium "Gingerland"_


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Carnivorous Plants pics

_Dionaea muscipula_









_Sarracenia "Judith Hindle"_









_Sarracenia psitticina_









_Drosera spatulata_









And this is why I love CPs


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

Wowzors, quite a collection of plants you've got, very nice.
PS, lol @ fly being eaten


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

WOWOW! Very nice list  and please make that poor fly your avatar


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks guys! Chase, I already got a VFT for my avatar, but you're welcome to use it for yours, if you really like it


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice. I wish that I could get organized enough to make a list with pictures of all my plants.

You got a lot of nice pictures too.

How's that _Trichosalpinx chamaelepanthes_ doing?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

I would but I'd feel like a poser


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

hydrophyte said:


> Nice. I wish that I could get organized enough to make a list with pictures of all my plants.
> 
> You got a lot of nice pictures too.
> 
> How's that _Trichosalpinx chamaelepanthes_ doing?


Thanks Devin. It actually didn't take as long as I thought it would. Maybe an hour or so to put it all together. The _Trichosalpinx_ is doing pretty well so far. It's put out new roots to grasp the cork bark, but the main plant hasn't really started growing yet. The _Epidendrum_ you sent me is doing great though. I just noticed a new growth point popping out of that one.



chase127 said:


> I would but I'd feel like a poser


I believe you mean "poseur" :biggrin:


----------



## Stemwinder (May 29, 2010)

Wow. Very cool.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Great pictures! I will have nightmares about The Fly, lol. You should totally watermark these before someone steals them for financial gain.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Very nice pictures. Carnivorous plants are amazing. Thank you for posting.


----------



## limeslide (Jan 27, 2010)

Awesome~!


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks guys! Sara - I went ahead and added a watermark to all the pictures thus far. That's probably something I should get into the habit of doing


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

You have an impressive list of plants, I would watermark them since they look so good! Hows the UG growing for you emersed? I got some sumbersed but fungus is growing around some. =/. Im every jealous on how your tanks look!


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks Vadim! The UG was growing extremely well for me for about 3 months, then the entire pot melted away on me for no reason. It's still hanging on, but it's taking it's time coming back.

My _Echinopsis chamaecereus_ is putting on quite a show today. There's a cactus in there somewhere


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Very beautiful red flowers. You could market these plants....and pictures for that matter, Adam.


----------



## Beeya (Mar 29, 2010)

Gorgeous.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks Sara and Beeya! Unfortunately, those flowers only open for 2 days each before they wilt, but they put on quite a show when they're all open at once.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 5, 2009)

_Paphiopedilum_ "Hsinying Web" x Macabre "Black Eagle"

that is one awesomely scary looking plant lol i love it


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks Raiden, I love that plant too, but it really ticked me off a couple months ago. I waited 5 months for the new leaf whorl to grow, and another 4 months for the flower stalk to grow up, only to have the bud drop about a week before it opened. I have no idea why, but now I have another 8 months of waiting before it flowers again. That picture was from about 2 years ago shortly after I bought it.


----------



## javatank (Jun 13, 2010)

wow nice collection .what part of the country do you stay in. i keep alot of plants myself i guess ill have to post some pics for you guys to see.have you ever kept _Colocasia Antiquorum Illustris? mine flowered and it was beautiful.never had much luck with cacti but yours are very nice!_


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks Javatank! I hail from the extreme northern end of Indiana, which is in Hardiness Zone 5. I've never grown that variety of Colocasia specifically, but it definitely looks like a nice one. I'll have to keep an eye out for it.


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 1, 2009)

Very cool plants... thanks for sharing.... P.S. your water mark would be very easy to edit out... you might reconsider putting it right across the subject matter.... people do a lot of rip offs these days....


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey boss I got a shot tonight of the orchid that opened up for a me a few days ago, _Barkeria spectabilis_.










I think maybe I am not growing this thing right. I have had it for three years and this is the first bloom I have seen. Mostly the plant just sits there.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks non_compliance! I realize my watermark isn't in the best place, but a big signature right in the middle of a picture is sort of a pet peeve of mine. Don't know why, but it drives me crazy 

Devin - Sweet bloom! From what I've read in my orchid books, _Barkeria_ orchids like as much light as they can get. I've heard of some growers even keeping theirs in full sun. Light seems to be the biggest factor in flower production, so maybe that's the problem? Regardless, that's a cool little flower you got there.

Quick update - My _Drosera capensis_ and _D. adelae_ are both shooting up scapes (flower stalks)! I'm definitely going to collect the seed from the _D. capensis_ and see if I can get some seedlings going.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Here's a few quick pictures I just took.

Forming scape on the _Drosera capensis_









Nectar production on _Sarracenia "Judith Hindle"_









_Dichromena colorata_ inflorescence









_Sempervivum sp_. flowers. One of the few Zone 5-hardy succulents


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice. I really like that last picture. You are getting lots of practive picture-taking.

I have some _Dichromena_ too. That's a fun and easy plant. It keeps well over the wintertime as a houseplant and it also does well in ripariums.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks Devin. Does the _Dichromena_ need a drier winter dormancy, or can you keep it wet all year round? I have it in my "full sun bog plants" tray with a few other marginals right now.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

4 kinds of Sempervivums! I have a small collection of these Chicks 'n' Hens and they're really starting to go bloom crazy right now.

_S. "Frost n' Flame"_









_S. "Gray Beauty"_









_S. "Sirius"_









_S. "Magnificum"_









Unfortunately, these flowers mean the end of the "Magnificum" and "Frost n' Flame". Each rosette will die after it flowers and neither of these have created any offsets.


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

Beautiful photos, as always, Adam!


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks Digsy!

Found a couple new flowers this morning. This is an _Echinodorus "Kleiner Bär"_ that has been flowering freely for the past month or so.









_Drosera adelae_


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Thought I would share some pics of a few of my aroids. I've got quite a collection going right now 

_Colocasia esculenta "Illustris"_









_Colocasia fallax_ on the left, _C. fallax "Silver Dollar"_ on the right









_Colocasia esculenta_ - this is growing in full sun in my veggie garden and the leaves are almost 2' tall









_Alocasia amazonica "Poly"_









_Alocasia plumbea "*****"_









_A. plumbea "*****"_ leaf underside (and a bug )









I have a few more aroids on the way that should be here this week too. I'll post some pics once I get them.


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

What conditions are you keeping your Alocasia amazonica "Poly" in? I am growing it in regular potting soil and watering once a week from one of my tanks. I am getting new leaves frequently but the lower leaves frequently melt off, leaving me with only one or two leaves at a time and from your picture, it appears you have pretty full foliage.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

how far are you from Chicago? I should pay a visit to appreciate your treasures in person. The individuals look so good in picture, I bet the whole thing is breath-taking as well.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Digsy said:


> What conditions are you keeping your Alocasia amazonica "Poly" in? I am growing it in regular potting soil and watering once a week from one of my tanks. I am getting new leaves frequently but the lower leaves frequently melt off, leaving me with only one or two leaves at a time and from your picture, it appears you have pretty full foliage.


I keep it on an eastern porch where it gets morning sun and bright shade for the rest of the day. Soil is just straight potting soil and I fertilize pretty heavily, usually a root spike once a month and 1/2 strength fertilizations every other week. I usually keep it fairly moist, but I let it dry out a little bit before watering again.



malaybiswas said:


> how far are you from Chicago? I should pay a visit to appreciate your treasures in person. The individuals look so good in picture, I bet the whole thing is breath-taking as well.


Thanks! I'm about 2.5 hours from Chicago (on a good traffic day ).


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

A few more flowers

_Haworthia comtoniana_









_Zephyranthes grandiflora_









_Faucaria tigrinis_


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Working on a full ring of flowers. This is _Mammillaria rhodantha ssp. rhodantha_.


----------



## limeslide (Jan 27, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

I just repotted both of my emersed _Echinodorus_. Back in the winter when I received these two, I had nothing available but a couple 3.5" pots and sphagnum peat moss for soil. Now, 8 months later, these things had roots exploding from the pots, and when I got them out of the pots the smell of hydrogen sulfide about made my eyes cross. So lessons learned:

1: Never use straight sphagnum peat moss for a soil. Always add some perlite or something to help with the aeration.

2: Never pot a heavy root feeder that grows huge root systems in a tiny pot.

3: Wear a HazMat suit when dealing with severely anaerobic soil. Seriously. That stuff is wicked.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

That's so cool, you have a sundew! I've been looking for one...

I have a venus and a purperea. 

Are you a member on Fly Trap Care.com?


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks Lil'! Actually, my _Droseras_ aren't real happy with me at the moment. I tried to keep them in all day full sun with my VFTs and Sarras, and they got pretty fried. I don't know if they'll come out of it or not.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Oh no! Sounds bad, my purperea got a little fried alittle when I kept it in full sun. I can't keep it any other place so it'll just have to do. Only the one got fried, and it was the first pitcher of the season.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

If it was only the older pitcher, I wouldn't worry about it too much. As long as the new growth still looks good, it'll pull through.

Well I found another moneysuck. I discovered a seller on eBay from Thailand who ships all his plants with a phytosanitary certificate, meaning it's legal to import them and I won't get in trouble with the U.S. customs. I just ordered a couple sick aroids last night: _Pycnospatha arietina_ and _Typhonium trilobatum_. There's also a number of rare _Amorphophallus_ that were just posted for sale last night that I doubt I'll be able to resist for long. I think I need a second job to support my hobby


----------



## limeslide (Jan 27, 2010)

How's your _U. graminifolia_ doing?


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

I've always wanted to do a riparium or whatever with venus fly traps and pitchers and nepenthes and sorts. That'd be so oo cool


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

limeslide said:


> How's your _U. graminifolia_ doing?


Still just barely hanging in there. I'm about to give up on it and get some new Utrics.

Well it's been a couple weeks since I put up new pictures, so here's a couple of two of my favorite aroids in my collection.

_Amorphophallus bulbifer_. This is an aroid with a winter dormancy and big smelly pinkish spathes in the spring.









Amorphs are known mostly for their stinky spathes, but all species have patterned petioles too.









This is _Alocasia "Stingray"_. The weird leaf shape was the result of a genetic deformity that stayed true. Most of the time, odd genetic things like this die out after one plant, but this one has stayed strong.









And I got this shot while I was taking the above pics. This guy had absolutely no fear of my camera being in his face.


----------



## limeslide (Jan 27, 2010)

Awesome aroids. :O

About the U. graminifolia, submerge it in water around 1cm deep.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

limeslide said:


> Awesome aroids. :O
> 
> About the U. graminifolia, submerge it in water around 1cm deep.


I'll try that and see what happens. The water is usually level with the soil, but I'll try submerging it for a while.

Here's a life lesson for you all: greed never pays off. This Daddy Long-Legs must have seen the remains of a fly in a flytrap and thought he could get an easy meal. Doubt he thought he'd end up a meal himself.









And speaking of Venus Flytraps...









looks like a deathtrap to me


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

My Echinopsis subdenudata bloomed again, for the 3rd time this year. This is by far my favorite cactus flower I have










You can see the flower is massive compared to the rest of the plant










I also found another big bug. _Manduca quinquemaculata_, A.K.A. the dreaded Tomato Worm. This is what they turn into as adults. He was stuck in one of my cactus trays, and he was pretty chill when I scooped him up and stuck a big camera in his face.


----------



## Finalplay10 (Jun 29, 2010)

Wow impressive collection. I've considered randomly placing CP's through out my living room so all these flys would "disappear" lol but I know nothing about them and don't want to be a plant killer.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

legomaniac89 said:


>



Awwwww he's soooo cute and fuzzy!1!!:icon_redf


----------



## limeslide (Jan 27, 2010)

Nice _Echinopsis_! Very pretty.
The Tomato Worm looks pretty, too. :O


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks guys!

My _Neoregelia "Midget"_ has started blooming for me. Hopefully it makes some offsets soon!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey that's nice. My little dwarf _Neoregelia_ have grown quite a bit, but they have never bloomed for me.

How is that _Arisarum_ doing? Is it still alive?


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

hydrophyte said:


> Hey that's nice. My little dwarf _Neoregelia_ have grown quite a bit, but they have never bloomed for me.
> 
> How is that _Arisarum_ doing? Is it still alive?


It hasn't started growing yet, but it's not dead either. One leaf is holding on pretty well, so I think it'll end up pulling though. Keep your fingers crossed!

By the way, both of the _Spathiphyllum_ species you sent me have put up new leaves already. The bigger one is already on it's second new leaf.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Every new picture is a new beauty lego. Do you grow these indoors (green house) or outdoors? What do you do during winters?


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

malaybiswas said:


> Every new picture is a new beauty lego. Do you grow these indoors (green house) or outdoors? What do you do during winters?


Thanks! I'd say 95% of these are outdoors at the moment, either on an east-facing porch or on a picnic table in full sun. I wish I had a greenhouse, but alas, no such luck (or cash :icon_wink).

For winter, well over half of these will go dormant. The big 4' x 4' _Colocasias_ I have will be reduced to a tuber the size of a baseball for winter, so storing them won't be any problem. The cacti will most likely go on a shelf in the back room at my work like they did last year. They stay nice and cool without freezing or getting too damp. For the tropicals that don't go dormant, I'll be keeping them in a spare bedroom with 3 or 4 T8 shop lights over them. The deal with my parents was I could have the plants as long as I found an out-of-the-way place to store them during winter, so I have to be careful what plants I get.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey Adam I went to look for that spath species and it's _Spathiphyllum phryniifolium_.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks Devin!

I just got a shipment of 5 different kinds of VFTs! "Pink Venus", "Yellow", "Justina Davis", Giant Red" and "Dente". I also found a carnivore I've been wanting since I started growing carnivores: _Brocchinia reducta_, a carnivorous bromeliad. Can't tell me that's not cool 

I also have a couple spathes developing on my emersed _Anubias barteri var. nana "Golden"_. I've never had an emersed _Anubias_ flower for me, so I'm pretty stoked for these to open.

And finally, I'm downgrading my _Cryptocoryne_ collection to just the uncommon blackwater species, so if you're interested in some emersed Crypt species, see my sale thread here


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Lots of pictures in this update. My 2nd Rain Lily finally bloomed for me. I haven't been able to get a positive ID on this one until now. This is definitely _Zephyranthes candida_. Unfortunately I couldn't catch the flowers when they were fully open.


















My Sarracenia are starting to show off their colors in the cooler Autumn temps.

_S. minor_









_S. "Dana's Delight"_









_S. "Judith Hindle_









The _Bacopa madagascariensis_ I've been growing outdoors in full sun is really starting to flower. These are much brighter than the ones I got in my _Cryptocoryne_ tank.









And finally, _Echinodorus "Kleiner Bär"_, on it's 11th flower stalk of the year









A macro shot of the flower's naughty parts


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

And the first _Anubias barteri var. nana "Golden"_ spathe opened up too. The spathe is kinda at an awkward angle, so the picture isn't the greatest, but you get the idea


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Got a spathe out of my _Cryptocoryne minima "Sumatra Besitang"_! Woohoo!! I'm pumped about this one. This is the first blackwater species I've had bloom for me in over a year. The only other one I've had was _C. minima "Bukit Merah"_, and I'm pretty sure that one was stress induced because it flowered shortly after I had transplanted it. It wasn't a very healthy plant at the time. But this one has been growing strong for a while now and just started poking up a spathe about 2 weeks ago.

Here's the pictures, probably excessive, but hey, it's my thread :icon_smil



















Sick pattern on the limb of the spathe



















Male and female flowers


----------



## John7429 (Jan 11, 2008)

nice


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

Some of these just look good enough to eat.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Saw those spathes on FB. How'd I miss this thread man? You're doing an awesome job with your camera Adam. Keep it up! 

Love all your plants Mr. Greenthumb!


----------



## snausage (Mar 8, 2010)

What sort of mixture of soils do you plant your bromeliads in? I had previously read 1:1 peat to sand, but IME that was a disaster. I've been thinking 2:1 vermiculite to peat for the next one I purchase.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: Lego's Comprehensive Grow List - From Acorus to Zephyranthes (56K Warning!)*

Thanks guys!



> What sort of mixture of soils do you plant your bromeliads in? I had previously read 1:1 peat to sand, but IME that was a disaster. I've been thinking 2:1 vermiculite to peat for the next one I purchase.


For the _Neoregelias_, I used straight orchid bark. I don't even water them at the roots, I just mist them once a day and keep the cup filled with water. I potted the _Cryptanthus_ in the same mix I potted my terrestrial Aroids in, a loose mix of soil, bark and perlite. Since they're terrestrial, I keep the soil moist all the time.

Sent from my Ally using Tapatalk


----------



## limeslide (Jan 27, 2010)

Nice plants! Those rainlilies look very pretty, how's the UG?


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

limeslide said:


> Nice plants! Those rainlilies look very pretty, how's the UG?


Thanks Lime! The UG's finally coming back. I moved it into one of my Crypt tanks for temporary holding and it really took off all the sudden. I'm not sure what it was lacking when it was out with the Sundews, but it seems to be coming out of it's funk, finally.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice going with that crypt Lego!


----------



## limeslide (Jan 27, 2010)

legomaniac89 said:


> Thanks Lime! The UG's finally coming back. I moved it into one of my Crypt tanks for temporary holding and it really took off all the sudden. I'm not sure what it was lacking when it was out with the Sundews, but it seems to be coming out of it's funk, finally.


Maybe it's the humidity? I have my colony in a cup filled with peat, in a very humid terrarium. Is yours submerged?


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

hydrophyte said:


> Nice going with that crypt Lego!


Thanks bro!



limeslide said:


> Maybe it's the humidity? I have my colony in a cup filled with peat, in a very humid terrarium. Is yours submerged?


Possibly, but this summer was extremely humid, so I don't really know. It's not quite submerged, the water is maybe 1/2" below the soil level. Anything I put under the T8 shop lights seems to grow really well, so maybe that's it


----------



## limeslide (Jan 27, 2010)

Ah, neat. :3
Those spores look neat-o, BTW. 8D


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks Lime!

More Aroids to fuel my addiction. I found a 29G in the basement and decided to use it to grow _Anubias_ emersed. Here's the result:




























As a bonus, my _A. nana "Golden"_ popped up a second spathe, and I got much better pics of it this time.



















Check the 1st post for a species listing. If you happen to have any uncommon _Anubias_ that I don't already have, feel free to shoot me a PM. I still have some space in the tank that needs filled


----------



## snausage (Mar 8, 2010)

Your anubias looks awesome. Do they grow a lot faster when they're emersed under high light.

I wonder what your electricity bills are like......


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

snausage said:


> Your anubias looks awesome. Do they grow a lot faster when they're emersed under high light.
> 
> I wonder what your electricity bills are like......


Thanks! _Anubias_ grow waayyyyyy faster emersed than submersed. I grew an _A. nana "Petite"_ from the size of my thumbnail to the size of a baseball in about 8 months' time.

Even with all of these lights running, they've barely added on to my electric bills. All the lights I use are T5s or CF bulbs, so they don't use much electricity at all. The majority of the plants I have now are outside anyway, and most of those will go dormant for winter, so lighting won't be an issue then either.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice going! That is an impressive collection of _Anubias_.

Hey my Volume 33 _Aroideana_ came with the mail today. Have you seen yours yet? I just flipped through it and it looks like there are some pretty cool articles in there.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

hydrophyte said:


> Nice going! That is an impressive collection of _Anubias_.
> 
> Hey my Volume 33 _Aroideana_ came with the mail today. Have you seen yours yet? I just flipped through it and it looks like there are some pretty cool articles in there.


Yeah, mine came yesterday! I haven't had a chance to really read it through yet, but there looked like there was some pretty sweet write-ups in there.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

That article The Areaceae of Borneo--The Genera by Boyce et al. is especially amazing. There are some plants that would be awesome for a riparium-type setup described there. It's too bad they are mostly impossible to get.


----------



## snausage (Mar 8, 2010)

What do you pot the anubias in?

BTW, I got a new guzmania bromeliad from HD the other day and potted it with orchid bark and a little Miracle Grow orchid soil..... Hopefully it'll turn out better than the last one, which is now planted in a landfill somewhere!


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Awesome plants!


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

hydrophyte said:


> That article The Areaceae of Borneo--The Genera by Boyce et al. is especially amazing. There are some plants that would be awesome for a riparium-type setup described there. It's too bad they are mostly impossible to get.


I really need to take a plant-collecting trip to Borneo. I'd probably need to take a couple extra suitcases just for all the plants I'd bring back :hihi:



snausage said:


> What do you pot the anubias in?
> 
> BTW, I got a new guzmania bromeliad from HD the other day and potted it with orchid bark and a little Miracle Grow orchid soil..... Hopefully it'll turn out better than the last one, which is now planted in a landfill somewhere!


The _Anubias_ are in straight pea gravel. I wanted to use something coarse and aerated just in case the rhizomes accidentally got buried, that way they wouldn't rot.

Sounds pretty good for the brome. The key to keep the epiphytic species happy is to keep them in a light, coarse media so there's plenty of air flowing around the roots. Too wet or too anaerobic will kill the bromes pretty quickly.



malaybiswas said:


> Awesome plants!


Thanks malay!


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Quick update: a few of the winter-dormant aroids have started to go dormant now, but here's one that hasn't yet. My _Colocasia fallax_ finally popped up a spathe for me, and it has quite a unique smell to it. Kinda like a mix between fresh roadkill and a wrestler's armpit :icon_wink










The spathe is on the little guy on the right










And just cause I can't pass up a good VFT shot. Can you say "NOM NOM NOM"


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Did you kill that grasshopper before you fed the VFT? haha Better watch out for them bug lovers. haha 

Nice shot though.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> Did you kill that grasshopper before you fed the VFT? haha Better watch out for them bug lovers. haha
> 
> Nice shot though.


Thanks man. Actually, the VFT caught the locust without any help from me. I don't feed my CPs, they feed themselves just fine on their own :icon_wink. A few of my _Sarracenia_ pitchers have actually fallen over from the combined weight of all the bugs they've caught this summer.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

legomaniac89 said:


> Thanks man. Actually, the VFT caught the 'hopper without any help from me. I don't feed my CPs, they feed themselves just fine on their own :icon_wink. A few of my _Sarracenia_ pitchers have actually fell over from the combined weight of all the bugs they've caught this summer.


You LIE!! :icon_twis:tongue: Bug killer!!!


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> You LIE!! :icon_twis:tongue: Bug killer!!!


:icon_twis:icon_twis:icon_twis


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

legomaniac89 said:


>


Hey is that larger green one to the left one that I sent you a while ago? It looks just like my _Xanthosoma_ 'Dwarf Green'. I ws just admiring my plant the other day and I also divided it and replanted. That one is a real good riparium plants for larger setups. I love the foliage.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

hydrophyte said:


> Hey is that larger green one to the left one that I sent you a while ago? It looks just like my _Xanthosoma_ 'Dwarf Green'. I ws just admiring my plant the other day and I also divided it and replanted. That one is a real good riparium plants for larger setups. I love the foliage.


Actually that's a _Colocasia fallax "Silver Dollar"_ I got from Craig a while back, which I think he got probably from you at some point. It's been growing really well for me lately, now that I figured out it doesn't like full sun like the other _Colocasias_.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

That taller one is definitely not 'Silver Dollar'. It looks just like the _Xanthosoma_ 'Dwarf Green' that I have. I imagine that the labels might have just gotten to be mixed up.

'Silver Dollar' looks just like the regular species _C. fallax_ except that the leaves are somewhat larger (but still having that silvery area in the center) and with purplish petioles.

Those are two of my favorite plants that I have in my collection.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: Lego's Comprehensive Grow List - From Acorus to Zephyranthes (56K Warning!)*

Ah that makes a lot more sense then. I've always wondered how those two were the same species, or even in the same genus . They look nothing alike.

Sent from my Ally using Tapatalk


----------



## WeedCali (Jun 21, 2010)

Wow your Crypts are amazing! id like to start an emersed setup with more Crypt species but i have a question. what do you think i should do, use net pots and Hydroton to do a hydropnic type of setup or use sealed pots and soil like what your doing? whats your opinions on substrate for growing Crypts emersed?

Thanks


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

WeedCali said:


> Wow your Crypts are amazing! id like to start an emersed setup with more Crypt species but i have a question. what do you think i should do, use net pots and Hydroton to do a hydropnic type of setup or use sealed pots and soil like what your doing? whats your opinions on substrate for growing Crypts emersed?
> 
> Thanks


Thanks! I've seen people use net pots and have great success, I just use the solid plastic pots because that's what's available to me and they seem to work just fine. The main points of emersed Crypts is 1). a nutrient-rich substrate, like Aquasoil, or a PFS/peat mix with regular fertilization, 2). high humidity, 3). soft, acidic water, and most importantly 4). stability. Once Crypts establish themselves, they don't like anything major to change. I lost a number of Crypts once after I switched the lighting over them, and a couple of them are just now recovering, 6 months later. Lighting's not real important, just avoid very low or very intense lighting. 2 bulb T8 shop lights work perfectly well for me. Just keep the plants wet and humid at all times.

FYI, I have about 5 more Crypt species and 3 _Lagenandras_ on the way from Ghazanfar. A couple über-rare ones too .


----------



## WeedCali (Jun 21, 2010)

ok great! i was think about doing the hydroponic method but i think ill use regular pots. the first think that came to mind for me was using a littpe bit of peat on the bottom with a worm castings/soil mixture. i will also be using a little osmocote for the roots.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

First frost hit last night. A number of Aroids are going completely dormant now from the cool, dry weather, so if anyone has any interest in trading some species, hit me up. I have a few extras laying around now.

I also got a nice grow station set up in my basement for the tropical species that grow year-round. I commandeered a side room, set up a big platform, hung a few T8 shop lights and we're in business. Pics will come tomorrow if I have time.

Oh, and I have an unknown orchid in spike too. I know it's something from the _Oncidium_ complex, but that's about it (which narrows it down to about 10,000 species, not to mention at least that many hybrids). I got it from the "distressed plants" cart at Lowe's 2 summers ago for $3. It was bone-dry, rootbound, sunburnt, eaten by bugs, and half the leaves were broken, but I figured for $3, it wouldn't be a big loss if it died. Now, over 2 years later, it's sent up a flower spike in appreciation. I'm seriously pumped for this one to bloom cause I don't have a clue what it is.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Do you have a list of your aroids anywhere?


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

hydrophyte said:


> Do you have a list of your aroids anywhere?


The 1st post in this thread has my entire list. If you're down for a trade or something, shoot me a PM. I don't wanna turn this into a sales thread


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Copy that...that would be fun to see pics of your basement tropicals setup. I am going to put together another new T5 greenhouse for some of these things that are getting too big anymore.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Here it is so far. I still have one more light to hang and there's a few more plants that will still make this room home for the winter.



















I have a small humidifier running and a tower fan to help with air circulation.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice going! What is that big thing over on the right is that some kind of _Alocasia_?


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: Lego's Comprehensive Grow List - From Acorus to Zephyranthes (56K Warning!)*



> Nice going! What is that big thing over on the right is that some kind of Alocasia?


Yup. The darker one is Alocasia plumbea "*****", and the lighter one is Alocasia "Silver Dawn".

Sent from my Ally using Tapatalk


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

So close 

I've been watching this one develop for almost a month now: _Cryptocoryne x purpurea_










As a side note, I have a number of succulents and a few other random plants that need new homes before winter hits. If you're interested, check the first post and shoot me a PM.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I'll take some I got a collection already being over wintered.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

problemman said:


> I'll take some I got a collection already being over wintered.


Cool, which ones catch your eye?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

I think that may be the coolest grow list I have ever seen, wish I had the space for more stuff.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

F22 said:


> I think that may be the coolest grow list I have ever seen, wish I had the space for more stuff.


Thanks bro! More space would definitely be a good thing. I'm seriously pushed for room now that the colder months are here and most everything is indoors now.


----------



## jerrytheplater (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey Adam

I guess I'm kind of slow on the uptake. I didn't realize you had this thread here until now. I really like your emersed Crypts. Which ones did you end up keeping?


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks Jerry! I kept all the blackwater species and a couple less common ones, but all the species that everyone's grown before I sold off. I have a list of them all in the first post in this thread.

So the C. x purpurea spathe opened this morning! I didn't have time to take any pics of it yet, but when I get back from work I'll post em up for y'all. 

Sent from my Ally using Tapatalk


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Ladies and gentlemen..._Cryptocoryne x purpurea_



















Inside the kettle










Male flowers










Female flowers










This spathe took just over a month to fully develop, which is my longest to date.


----------



## jerrytheplater (Apr 11, 2007)

Nice Macro photo's. The "flower" is very beautiful. What camera are you using? Or do you have a microscope?


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

Do you happen to have any Crypt. wendtii 'Florida Sunset'?


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

jerrytheplater said:


> Nice Macro photo's. The "flower" is very beautiful. What camera are you using? Or do you have a microscope?


Thanks Jerry! I shoot with a Canon EOS Rebel XS 10.1mp, and these were taken with the 100mm macro lens. I absolutely love the lens, but I may soon be in the market for a camera body upgrade. A higher megapixel rating would definitely be nice, especially for these close-ups shots.



Axelrodi202 said:


> Do you happen to have any Crypt. wendtii 'Florida Sunset'?


I don't anymore. That was one I sold off a few months back with the rest of the more common species.


----------



## jerrytheplater (Apr 11, 2007)

Adam

Thanks for the info on the camera. One of these days I need to get one too.

I just read your Crypt post because I wanted to ask you about the soil mix you are using. I found there that you used: "The soil is about 60% straight spaghnum peat, 30% generic potting soil, 5% medium grade sand, and 5% perlite."

Then I saw you are using Aqua Soil 1 straight for the blackwater crypts. Is this what you are still using? Have you observed anything about these soils over time? Good or bad.

I also wanted to know about your fertilizer use. You said you mist very dilute fertilizer on the leaves and add some to the tank water. You also use some Jobes spikes in some of the plants. 

What is the NPK specification on the fertilizer you are using? Do you get algae growing in the water the plants are sitting in? 

Is this information still current, or have you modified your fertilizer use any?


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

I've used a number of different soils for my Crypts. I had a couple bags of AS1 I used for a number of the blackwater species and it definitely grows them pretty well, but I've also used a sphagnum peat/perlite/vermiculite mix with good success, as well as straight potting soil. To be honest, the mixture I"m using currently (80% sphagnum peat, 10% perlite, 10% vermiculite, with a dash of Kelp Meal) seems to work just as well as Aquasoil, and it costs far less.

As far as ferts go, I use 3-6-5 root spikes every couple of months, I add a half-strength 8-16-8 + Superthrive mixture to the pots and surrounding water every couple of weeks, and I'll give the plants a very dilute foliar misting of the same concoction every couple days (along with most of my other plants). I don't follow a very strict schedule here, I just make sure to give them a feeding at least a couple times a month.

I do have a bit of algae growing, but not so much in the water. It tends to creep up the sides of the tank right above the water level. It's a weird algae too, it has sort of a slimy jelly-like consistency to it, not unlike Slimer from the Ghostbusters :biggrin:


----------



## jerrytheplater (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks Adam. Do you have a photo of that algae? I get a green slimy coating on the long fibered peat moss I have a few Crypts growing in. Here's a shot of what I bought as C. affinis. I am not so sure it is though. I'm thinking it may be C. wendtii. You can see the green algae on the peat moss fibers. This photo was taken June 10, 2009.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

I don't have any pics of it yet, I actually just wiped it all off about a week ago. Give it a month or two, and I'm sure it'll all be back .

My first guess on that Crypt is _C. wendtii_, mostly because the true _C. affinis_ is pretty rare. _C. affinis_ is usually very small (< 3" across) and grows flat against the soil. If you happen to get a spathe from it, I can tell you for sure what species it is.

I went to the Michiana Orchid Society show earlier today and it was amazing. I posted a few pics in the lounge here, and I took home a few hybrids too: a _Masdevallia Fractured Angel_, a _Maxillaria tenuifolia x sanguine_a, and an _Oncidium Twinkle red form_.

I also just got a big shipment of miniature gesneriads, ferns and orchids from Hydrophyte too. I got a 40 Breeder from a buddy and set it up as a humid terrarium to keep them happy. I'll try to post pics sometime in the near future.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Here's a quick pre-Halloween update. This is one of the new orchids I just got: _Masdevallia Fractured Angel_










And my NOID _Rhipsalis_ bloomed. I've had this labeled as _R. baccifera ssp. horrida_ ever since I first bought it, but now that it finally flowered I've ID'd it as _Rhipsalis pilocarpa_


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

These pictures should be in a magazine somewhere..


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks O! How's life down at GLA been?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Going great! I have been buying every succulent plant I see and they are all still alive. I still have not gone into Orchids yet, but I plan to in the coming week.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Welcome to the dry side of plant keeping. If you need any pointers or anything, hit me up. I do my best to pretend to know what I'm talking about when it comes to plants


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Well, all the cacti are in the cool back room at my work again like last year. this way they can stay cool and dry without freezing over the winter. All the tuberous Aroids and other geophytic plants I grow are dormant for winter also, with the exception of the N.A. carnivores. They'll come in after it starts to snow (which could possibly be tonight ).

On the plus side, I just ordered a few lowland _Nepenthes_ from Sarracenia Northwest: _N. ampullaria "Harlequin"_, _N. bicalcarata_ and _N. distillatori_a. _N. bicalcarata_ is a species I've been looking for for months, and it has got to be the sickest _Nepenthes_ out there.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Where do you keep the crypts in the winter? I am growing some crypts emersed without any special condition for winter. Should I consider some TLC for winter?


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

My Crypts stay in the humid boggy terrariums they've always been in. Crypts are pretty equatorial, so they don't really experience a winter, per se. Winter in Borneo and Sumatra is really just a period of slightly less rainfall than usual, and Crypts don't require any period of drying out (unlike many other Aroids), so they stay warm, wet and humid all year.

Stability is key for Crypts, so if they're growing well now, I wouldn't change anything.


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

Is it okay to use regular topsoil for a setup like this one?


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

I don't see why not. Crypts like a low pH, so if the topsoil is derived from sphagnum peat, it should be just fine.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Here's a couple new shots of the blooms I've got going now.

_Schlumbergera bridgesii_










_Oncidium Twinkle "Red form"_










The plant has at least 7 flower stalks budding up now










My big NOID _Oncidium_'s flower stalk is over 2 feet long now, and the first buds should open within a week. I've been watching this one develop for at least 3 months now, and I am totally stoked about the Lowe's rescue finally blooming for me.


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

Beautiful photography and flowers! Ever tried publishing them in a magazine or something?


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks! You know, I've never submitted them to a magazine before, but to be honest I wouldn't know where to look. In the December 2009 issue of FAMA (Freshwater and Marine Aquarium), I had a couple pics in Robert Hudson's last column in the magazine, but that was before I got my DSLR. I took those with my old point-and-shoot camera.


----------



## OoglyBoogly (Oct 19, 2010)

legomaniac89 said:


> Thanks! You know I've never submitted them to a magazine before but to be honest I wouldn't know where to look. In the December 2009 issue of FAMA (Freshwater and Marine Aquarium) I had a couple pics in Robert Hudson's last column in the magazine but that was before I got my DSLR. I took those with my old point-and-shoot camera.


YUP we have the same itis... LOL! My mother went to hawaii at the end of the summer and brought back a bag full of orchids... I'm going to be moving there soon so I'm getting ready to go nuts with pictures! These are the regular ol' home depot orchids. I was too lazy to snap pics of her newer aromatic ones... omg the smell of them was amazing. 

 
DSC_0260 Little Monks in the orchids by mikeytitan on Flickr

And I Also ordered a bunch of temperate carnivorous plant seeds from the czech republic but it was a little late in the summer. Good thing I didn't plant ALL of them b/c I got them to germinate but got distracted and didn't have the time to deal with them so they died from being kept in the plastic cubes that I used to germinate them  I ordered: 

Drosera intermedia {temperate form Southern Bohemia Czech Rep.} (30s) 
Drosera rotundifolia {Orava Mts. Northern Slovakia} (40s) 
Sarracenia purpurea (40s) 
Dionaea muscipula {All red from} (20s) 
Pinguicula {mix of temperate species} (50s) 
Pinguicula grandiflora x Pinguicula longifolia subsp. longifolia {Torla Spain 1100 m} (15s) 

I was going to use them on my pond as a biological sticky tape to deal with the midges... now I'm thinking of using the midges to start a bloodworm population to feed my Celestial Pearl Danios while they breed... man it never ends XD

Oh yea definitely invest in a Macro lens for your DSLR you won't regret it... you'll have oppurtunities to take the most beautiful and dynamic pics with all your plants and "stuff"


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey that 'Hilo Beauty' is growing well here in a riparium setup. It looks like it will be a good riparium centerpiece plant. I just ran into an article in an _Aroideana_--I think it was the edition right before the latest one--where somebody described the former "_Xanthosoma_ 'Hilo Beauty'". They decided that it was in fact a _Caladium_ and that it was an actual species. 

Now I can't find the journal to look up the species again. It's funny that a plant could be familiar in horticulture for years and years but still basically unknown to science.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Oogly - Nice looking Phal! I have one that's kinda similar that's sending up a new spike now. I actually have the 100mm Macro lens for my DSLR and I love it and wouldn't trade it for anything. That lens is rarely off my camera. I'm trying to save for the MR-14EX ring flash now. What camera do you shoot with? 

Hydro - Cool! I think the true species name is _Caladium praetermissum_ if I remember right. I'm pretty sure that plant has been listed under every "elephant ear" genus out there at some point . I'm still not sure if that's one that will go dormant each year like _Colocasia_ or stay in active growth year-round like _Alocasia_. There's not much cultural info about it available for some reason.


----------



## OoglyBoogly (Oct 19, 2010)

legomaniac89 said:


> Oogly - Nice looking Phal! I have one that's kinda similar that's sending up a new spike now. I actually have the 100mm Macro lens for my DSLR and I love it and wouldn't trade it for anything. That lens is rarely off my camera. I'm trying to save for the MR-14EX ring flash now. What camera do you shoot with?


 Whoa that ring flash.... I didn't even know they had flashes like that!!1 I use a Nikon D40 with a SB-600 Flash. the direction of the flash is adjustable and I usually point it into my tank so that I don't get a glare/reflection from the flash in my macro shots. It doesn't always work out how I want it to but it's better than nothing right now. I just got 3x 500w halogen tripod lights. I've been wanting to set up a hood of sorts and illuminate the inside of my tank with the 2x T12s and the tripod lights coming in from the top/back/side while I'm under the "DIY canopy" so only the light from inside the tank gets into the camera. I just checked and they have some ring lights for macro lenses for the nikon but IDK yet if it would fit a Tamron lens or if I'd have to get a Nikon macro lens. Do you think there would be a problem with the ring light flash bouncing off of the aquarium glass?


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Late reply, but I've never used a ring flash before, so I really have no idea how they perform in through-glass macro shots.

Update time! My big NOID _Oncidium_ finally bloomed after 4 months of waiting! The flowers aren't completely open yet, but I can't wait until they all do. I've been able to ID this plant as _Colmanara Wildcat "Bobcat_" now.










In addition, my _Colmanara Wildcat "Green Valley"_ has started to throw up a spike too. This one bloomed for me last year.










And my _Neolehmannia porpax_ (ex-_Epidendrum_) has popped up a bud as well.










The _Cyrtosperma johnstonii_ is really showing off some color now










And finally, I love the reddish hue new _Anubias_ leaves have. This is _Anubias coffeefolia_


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

Wow!!! What beautiful pictures of some not so common plants you have. I would have thought you had a greenhouse for all of these after reading through your list. You definetly have a green thumb. It is very cool to see someone that appreciates all kinds of plants.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I need to start a new tank for emmersed growth


----------



## OoglyBoogly (Oct 19, 2010)

O wow those anubias leaves are really nice. They almost look synthetic being that they are so perfect and shiny looking. I always like how some plants do that. My raspberries' leaves are red when they first start developing/unfolding. Same with my cherry tree.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

ua hua said:


> Wow!!! What beautiful pictures of some not so common plants you have. I would have thought you had a greenhouse for all of these after reading through your list. You definetly have a green thumb. It is very cool to see someone that appreciates all kinds of plants.


Thanks a lot! No greenhouse yet, but it's in the works 



problemman said:


> I need to start a new tank for emmersed growth


Do it! I have 4 emersed tanks already, and will probably be setting up another within a week.



OoglyBoogly said:


> O wow those anubias leaves are really nice. They almost look synthetic being that they are so perfect and shiny looking. I always like how some plants do that. My raspberries' leaves are red when they first start developing/unfolding. Same with my cherry tree.


I've noticed that every _Anubias_ species I grow emersed, with the exception of _Anubias barteri_ and it's variants, sends up colored leaves like that, that eventually fade to green. I wasn't expecting that when I first started growing these


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

The _Colmanara Wildcat "Bobcat_" has fully opened up all the flowers now.










And a new orchid just bloomed for me: _Oncidium ornithorhyncum_. I can't take full credit for these though, it had the spikes on it when I got it from Hydrophyte.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

I got a spathe from my _Cryptocoryne ideii_, but the top half of the spathe literally shattered when I cut it off the plant, so all I got was a shot of the male and female flowers inside the kettle. I'm not real happy with this shot, but I kind of took it in a hurry.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

My _Neolehmannia porpax_ has started blooming. Here's the first of several buds to open. It's a good time of the year for orchids


----------



## Captivate05 (Feb 23, 2010)

legomaniac89 said:


> And finally, I love the reddish hue new _Anubias_ leaves have. This is _Anubias coffeefolia_


I finally understand why this plant's name is "coffeefolia". Makes no sense when it's submerged, but that a lovely light coffee color leaf!

I'd like to see what a Marbled Anubias would like emersed... They are by far my favorite anubias, and I seem to have made a point in collecting them. I want to set up some sort of nano riparium/paludarium, maybe I could move one of them over there, but I'm worried about killing it. No idea how to grow them emersed...


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Captivate05 said:


> I finally understand why this plant's name is "coffeefolia". Makes no sense when it's submerged, but that a lovely light coffee color leaf!
> 
> I'd like to see what a Marbled Anubias would like emersed... They are by far my favorite anubias, and I seem to have made a point in collecting them. I want to set up some sort of nano riparium/paludarium, maybe I could move one of them over there, but I'm worried about killing it. No idea how to grow them emersed...


It's a cool plant isn't it? I actually have a variegated _Anubias_ growing emersed now, and it looks exactly like it does when grown submersed.

If you look at Post #79, you can see how I sent up my _Anubias_ tank. I potted all the plants in pea gravel and filled the tank with R/O water up so it was level with the pots. The key to keeping _Anubias_ emersed is constant high humidity. My tank runs around 100% all the time. As long as they're kept warm, wet and humid, they seem to be just as easy to grow as when they're underwater.


----------



## Captivate05 (Feb 23, 2010)

OMG, I see them now! Can't believe I missed that while I was looking through your pictures. You have some well marked leaves in there! :icon_smil


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

More flowers!

_Phalaenopsis_ hybrid - this is the 3rd time it's bloomed off the the same flower stalk










_Codonanthe carnosa_ - this is a gesneriad I got from Hydrophyte a while back and this bloom appeared out of nowhere.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Merry Christmas TPT! Here's a quick picture update.

_Colmanara Wildcat "Bobcat"_ in all it's glory










A forming spathe on _Cryptocoryne sp. "JP0501"_, one of my rarer species










I also have another flower bud growing up on my _Paphiopedilum_ orchid, and hopefully this one will fully bloom and not poop out like the last one :icon_roll.

Some of you may have seen my WTB thread in the SnS. Last summer I grew a few aquatic species emersed, outdoors, and in full sun and they did phenomenal and had lots of blooms. Following that success, I got the itch to try more species in the same way for next year, so I've started an emersed grow-out experiment. I'm going to be collecting a number of the more uncommon species in the hobby (especially ones that don't have a true species name yet) and try to get them to flower, partly to appease my collectoritis that I've been ignoring for so long, and partly because I'd love to be able to help in fully ID'ing some of the more dubious species in the hobby. I have a 20 long set up now to convert the plants into emersed form and I'm going to slowly harden them off high humidity so they'll grow well with no extra protection by next summer.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

I have a flower spike forming on my _Nepenthes ventricosa_! How I haven't noticed this before now, I have no idea, but I was digging through my humid 40B tank, and this thing was staring right at me.










I've never had a _Nepenthes_ bloom for me before, so here's another first for me


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

There she is: _Cryptocoryne sp. "JP0501"_





































This plant looks so much like _Cryptocoryne scurillis_ that it hurts. The only difference I can see is that the styles are much shorter than the pics of _C. scurillis_ on Jan's website. I wouldn't be surprised if this plant is eventually discovered to be a different locality of _C. scurillis_.

While I'm on the subject of Aroids, my first tuberous species bloomed for me a few days ago. This is _Amorphophallus atroviridis "Midnight"_.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Awesome shots bro.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice going.

I gotta get one of those _A. atroviridis_.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks guys. Devin, if you think that Amorph is cool, check out _A. paeoniifolius_ and _A. henryi_. Those are both high on my want list right now.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Quick update. A few of the tuberous Aroids are starting to wake up for spring. I just potted up 6 or 7 different species. I also have an _Arisaema consanguineaum_ spiking up pretty well now. Warm weather *really* needs to hurry up and get here already.

And just so I can make this update worth it, here's some _Cryptanthus "Red Satin"_ flower for y'all.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

My _Cryptocoryne usteriana_ bloomed today! This is another that's bloomed for the first time for me.










My _C. xpurpurea nothovar. purpurea_ also rebloomed for me at the same time.










_C. usteriana_ in the back, _C. xpurpurea_ in the front (ignore the nasty slimy algae )










Inside the _C. usteriana_ kettle










If you look closely at the male flowers, you can see the drops of pollen seeping out of them.










And since I had my camera out, here's a shot of the _C. xpurpurea_ kettle as well.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Wow. Just wow. Now I really want pitcher plants . . .


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

My _Nepenthes ventricosa_ is in full bloom now, and I thought it would be a good opportunity to really test out my 100mm f/2.8 lens. Here are the results:


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Hey your pics are not showing up. Btw, I am planning to get some rare crypts from a guy in s'pore later in summer. Want to check what you have before that and get the others after that. I'll let you know what he can give and if you want any of those we can group buy.


Waiting for summer to come see your plants in bloom.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

They're not? They're working okay on my end. Try clearing your cache if you haven't already, that might take care of the problem.

Yeah, definitely let me know what Crypts you can get, I'd certainly be interested in a group buy. I have runners popping up all over the place on some of my blackwater species


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

The cropped shot of pollen is alien looking
nice pics!
So do you have a huge greenhouse for all these plants or what?
mD


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Awesome as usual Adam!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

nice colmanara!


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

mountaindew said:


> The cropped shot of pollen is alien looking
> nice pics!
> So do you have a huge greenhouse for all these plants or what?
> mD


Thanks! Nope, no greenhouse (I wish). I'd say about 1/3 of these plants go dormant for winter and survive as a small tuber for a few months, so storing them indoors is no problem. Everything else is either in my temporary grow room (I posted a pic a while back) or in humid aquariums if they need some extra humidity. During summer, virtually everything goes outside, and I only protect them if we're bound for a big storm or something. I figure they're exposed to the elements in nature with minimal protection, so they can handle most anything Mother Nature throws at them.



speedie408 said:


> Awesome as usual Adam!


Thanks Nick!



orchidman said:


> nice colmanara!


Thanks! I actually just had another _Colmanara_ start blooming for me last week: _Colmanara Wildcat "Green Valley"_. I'll post some pics of it sometime soon here.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Time for an update. Lots has been going on here in the past month. Quite a few of my tuberous Aroids have been waking up from their winter rest, my carnivores are all potted up and ready for spring, and I've been accumulating quite a number of aquatic plants for my emersed growth experiments. But on to the pictures.

_Colmanara Wildcat "Green Valley"_


















_Arisaema consanguineum_









And some of my first flowers from my emersed growth tanks

_Aciotis sp._









_Ranalisma rostrata_









I have a couple more I may post tomorrow, including one big flower that's not quite fully open yet


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

Make a paludarium!


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

karatekid14 said:


> Make a paludarium!


Haha, well I definitely have enough plants for it, don't I? I actually have a semi-aquatic _Geosesarma_ crab palaudrium setup up at my work that I should take some pictures of sometime.

I'll post up some pictures of my big flower tomorrow. I promise, you guys will be impressed with this one


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Do you have any pictures of Hyptis lorentziana emersed?  I wanna see!


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

sewingalot said:


> Do you have any pictures of Hyptis lorentziana emersed? I wanna see!


Sure thing!










Somewhere in his blog, Guitarfish has some shots of a huge _H. lorentziana_ bush he had in his pond, if you want to see what it looks like under sunlight, rather than a shop light.

Now, meet _Paphiopedilum Hsinying "Web" x Macabre "Black Eagle"_, one of the biggest and, by far, the coolest flower I've ever had


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

Wow! That last orchid is intense! How often do your slipper orchids usually bloom? I know they usually give off only a couple flowers at a time but they're quite impressive.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Cardinal Tetra said:


> Wow! That last orchid is intense! How often do your slipper orchids usually bloom? I know they usually give off only a couple flowers at a time but they're quite impressive.


Thanks Huy! I've had this guy for over 3 years now and this is only the 2nd time it's bloomed. I've been watching this flower stalk grow up for the past 4 months.


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

Wow that's really slow! I'm in the process of trying to coax my Dendrobium aggregatum to bloom. I read on some orchid sites that it needs a few months of hibernation (no water) during winter before it will bloom in the spring, so I've been keeping it parched and just started watering it every 3 days starting last week. It has several dozen pseudobulbs so I'm hopeful.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks for the picture, Adam! It reminds me of basil.  That orchid is stunning. Wowzers.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks super cool! Spring is @ your backyard already roud:


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

That thing is creepy looking! LOL! Awesome though.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks guys! Malay, spring ain't here yet, we got an inch of snow again last night. Winter just won't completely go away, but I know we're getting close.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Adam,

Super sharp snaps man! Flowers are great subjects as always.

Are you only shooting with the onboard flash?


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

legomaniac89 said:


> Thanks guys! Malay, spring ain't here yet, we got an inch of snow again last night. Winter just won't completely go away, but I know we're getting close.


Almost there! At least you have the vibe started with these wonderful colors.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> Adam,
> 
> Super sharp snaps man! Flowers are great subjects as always.
> 
> Are you only shooting with the onboard flash?


Thanks Nick. Yeah, believe it or not, those Paph shots were taken in minimal lighting with the stock flash. I was really surprised they turned out that well. 



malaybiswas said:


> Almost there! At least you have the vibe started with these wonderful colors.


Let's hope so . I'm so sick of winter.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Alright, I'm gonna call it...spring is here .



















I got all my N.A. Carnivores potted up and outside now too.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Next on the list: _Cryptocoryne bangkaensis "Bast 852"_










In the kettle










The speckled pattern extends down from the collar through the tube and into the kettle.










Also, the boxelder bugs are waking up from the long winter


----------



## WeedCali (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice growth!


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Sweet. I'll probably have some more "toys" headed your way next week...just in time for spring.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks guys! Can't wait for the new plants Malay 

I was hoping this would bloom at the same time as the "Bast 852", but it ended up a couple days late to the party. This is _Cryptocoryne bangkaensis "Bangka Giant"_.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Great pictures and plants!


----------



## WeedCali (Jun 21, 2010)

Wonder what they wouldve looked like if they cross-bred.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks guys! WeedCali, the plants are pretty similar, but the "Bangka Giant" has thinner leaves, so it probably wouldn't have looked much different than they already do.

Well I went and got myself a ring light for my macro lens, something I've been wanting for a long time now. I was originally planning of the MR-14EX Canon light, but I found this ring flash that's 10% of the cost and is supposed to work just as well. Here's the first test shot on a _Cryptocoryne usteriana x walkeri_ spathe, taken with no extra lighting other than the ring flash itself.










Not too bad, if I do say so myself. I think I'm going to have a lot of fun with this ring flash


----------



## limeslide (Jan 27, 2010)

Great growing! I love all those crypts and emersed aquatics. Looks like your CPs are doing great, too!

Loving those male N. ventricosa flowers, got any pitcher pics?


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks Lime! No pitcher shots at the moment. When I moved the Neps inside for the winter, they dropped all of their pitchers and are just now growing more. The _N. ventricosa_ is starting to develop upper pitchers though


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Yet another Orchid has bloomed for me. This is _Maxillaria tenuifolia x sanguinea_










And another Aroid: _Arisaema costatum_, a species of Jack in the Pulpit



















Also, I found a bug


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Time for a long overdue update. Everything is outside now since winter finally decided to go into hiding for a few months and it's warm enough to keep the tropicals happy. I have most of the east wall of my house filled with the lower light plants, and a picnic table in full sun for the high light plants.

The carnivores are starting to wake up, but apparently the local Cowbirds have taken a fondness for stealing the dormant rhizomes right from the pots...Yes, you read that right. I noticed several VFT and _Sarracenia_ rhizomes were dug up and missing, and the only sign I found for the culprit was bird droppings all around the CP tray. I saw the cowbirds messing with the pots a couple days later, so I have my culprits. Regardless, I'm now 4 VFTs and 2 _Sarracenia_ shorter than I was last summer :angryfire

All of the emersed aquatics are outside in full sun with no extra protection now too. I hardened them all off slowly for about two weeks before moving them into full sun, and so far it looks like they've all adapted pretty well and most have put out quite a bit of new growth already. I'm hoping for flowers to start showing up in the next couple months. Anyway, here's a couple shots of some recent flowers.

_Spathiphyllum "Domino"_ - no joke, this spathe smells like toothpaste.










_Zantedeschia "Twilight"_










If you made it through all that, you are a hardcore follower, and I thank you for staying interested


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Things are really starting to take off here, finally. Here are my first flowers from my emersed aquatic plant experiments: _Lindernia "India"_. This one doesn't have a proper species ID yet, so I'm pressing a few of the flowers to send to Cavan.



















The first of what I'm sure will be many _Echinodorus "Kleiner Bär"_ flower spikes. I had 13 last year, let's see if I can top that this year.










And here's a random _Mammillaria_ that I don't have ID'd yet.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Always a treat catching up with your updates Adam. Great pics of some awesome plants as usual dude.


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

you have any new updates from your emersed crypt setup?


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> Always a treat catching up with your updates Adam. Great pics of some awesome plants as usual dude.


Thanks Nick! I haven't been real active here lately because I've been so busy, but I'll still keep things updated.



looking4roselines said:


> you have any new updates from your emersed crypt setup?


I do 

_Cryptocoryne cordata "Rosanervig"_


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Another beautiful set of picture. You should post some snaps of the whole area when you have a good amount of bloom in summer.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

beautiful spathe! it's sibling also flowered a week ago. 



legomaniac89 said:


> Thanks Nick! I haven't been real active here lately because I've been so busy, but I'll still keep things updated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

My emersed growth experiments are flourishing. Seriously. I found 2 flowers tonight, and tons of buds forming on some pretty cool species._ Hygrophila "Araguaia", Limnophila rugosa, Cardamine lyrata_, and _Gratiola brevefolia_, just to name a few. Here's a couple flowers so far.

_Alternanthera reineckii_










_Tonina fluviatilis "Lotus Blossom"_










I'll be posting more pictures very soon I hope.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow that _Tonina _is really cool. I did not know they could grow emersed like that.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm 1 for 5 with the _Eriocaulaceae_ family at the moment. This is the only one that converted to emersed, the rest just crapped out on me. So far, it's growing under the table without any extra protection (so, shade and average humidity) and it seems to be doing well.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey if you want another new plant obsession you should check out small and dwarf palms.

There are some really wild selections in this thread that I stared over at palmtalk.org/forum...

PalmTalk.org: Please Suggest Unusual Small Palms


----------



## WeedCali (Jun 21, 2010)

Very nice!

I guess what I thought was Alternanthera Reineckii isnt thanks to your photo.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

A couple new ones

_Parodia herzogii_










_Gratiola brevefolia_










_Limnophila rugosa_










And no, the plants aren't actually fuzzy. The neighborhood Cottonwoods are going crazy right now and sticking to everything.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

One more 

_Cryptocoryne xtimahensis_ - I waited a bit too long to cut this one open because the flowers had started to decay already, so I only have a shot of the spathe.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

A few more from my emersed experiments

_Polygonum "Kawagoneaum"_










_Gratiola brevefolia_










_Cardamine lyrata_










_Nesaea triflora_


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Ok time for a big update. I've been on a planted tank hiatus lately, but my emersed grow-out project is still going strong. I've only lost a couple species overall, and the rest are doing absolutely phenomenal. Things are growing and flowering much better than I expected, and I am very pleased with how some of these are doing.

_Gratiola brevefolia_










_Gratiola aurea_










_Lindernia "India"_ - these flowers are so tiny I can't get a decent shot of them










_Limnophila "Sulawesi"_



















_Hygrophila "Araguaia"_










_Ludwigia "Red"_ - originally from Manini










_Nesaea triflora_










_Bacopa "Colorata"_










I also had my _Notocactus magnifica_ flower










In other news, during our 3 week 95+ degree heatwave we had here, my Crypts suffered. Even with being in the coolest part of the house, many of them still experienced a big meltdown. I don't think that I lost any completely, but they look pretty sad right now. The _Anubias/Lagenandra_ tank is doing quite well though, other than a minor fungus outbreak.

That's it for now. I'll have more pictures soon.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey these plants and pictures are looking great! I wondered when this thread would be up again.

Hey did you see that the IAS show is in a little more than a month. I wish I could go but I don't have the funds . If there is any way you can you should go you will be amazed.


----------



## redfalconf35 (Feb 24, 2008)

Wow! Those are some impressive pics!
Out of curiosity, which of the flowering plants have you been most impressed with so far?


----------



## nilocg (Jul 12, 2010)

legomaniac89 said:


> In other news, during our 3 week 95+ degree heatwave we had here, my Crypts suffered. Even with being in the coolest part of the house, many of them still experienced a big meltdown. I don't think that I lost any completely, but they look pretty sad right now. The _Anubias/Lagenandra_ tank is doing quite well though, other than a minor fungus outbreak.
> 
> That's it for now. I'll have more pictures soon.


 How do you deal with a fungus outbreak? I have a hell of a time doing anything that is effective.


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

Beautiful! Do you have any emmersed aquatic plants that are just in a pot of soil? I'm wondering if I can grow any of my emmersed plants as houseplants. They're growing out of a tub of water in full sunlight outside.

BTW do you still want some of my Cryptocoryne affinis? I have lots of runners.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

hydrophyte said:


> Hey these plants and pictures are looking great! I wondered when this thread would be up again.
> 
> Hey did you see that the IAS show is in a little more than a month. I wish I could go but I don't have the funds . If there is any way you can you should go you will be amazed.


Thanks Devin. I saw about the IAS show. Unfortunately, I go back to school at the end of this month, so that kind of cuts out any out-of-state trips for me until next summer.



redfalconf35 said:


> Wow! Those are some impressive pics!
> Out of curiosity, which of the flowering plants have you been most impressed with so far?


Thanks! My favorite plant this summer is probably my _Neofinetia falcata_ orchid. It finally flowered for me and put on a show for a few weeks. The flowers smelled like Lily Of the Valley, but better.



nilocg said:


> How do you deal with a fungus outbreak? I have a hell of a time doing anything that is effective.


I actually took all the plants outside and blasted them with the hose. Took care of the fungus and the slime algae that grows on some of the older leaves.



Cardinal Tetra said:


> Beautiful! Do you have any emmersed aquatic plants that are just in a pot of soil? I'm wondering if I can grow any of my emmersed plants as houseplants. They're growing out of a tub of water in full sunlight outside.
> 
> BTW do you still want some of my Cryptocoryne affinis? I have lots of runners.


All my emersed aquatics are the same as yours: in full sun sitting in a few inches of water. I'm sure a few of them can be hardened off to drier conditions, but they're growing so well this way I don't want to change anything.

And I do still want some of that _C. affinis_. Unfortunately, my _C. hudoroi _melted down in the heatwave we had, so it's just starting to recover, but the runner I have for you is still poking it's head above the soil, so it should come back.


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

PM me. I can send you several on Monday. 

It's no problem. I can keep waiting. I'm moving in a week and I'll have to get readjusted so I'll have plenty to keep me preoccupied for a while. I hope all your crypts recover!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey man I just scored a _Lasia spinosa_ after searching for a long time. I planted it into my 50G rip. I hope I don't kill it. What a cool plant it is. I am working on the pictures right now.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Sweet flowers and awesome pics, congrats


----------



## blackworm (Oct 4, 2011)

Honestly, I'm only posting to follow this thread. 
Beatiful flowers, I'm a particular fan of your IGA rescue. Keep it up.


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Photo skills are maturing very well. 
Impressive!
mD


----------



## limeslide (Jan 27, 2010)

bump.


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

Wheres Adam?!!


----------

